# Perpetual harvest cabinet - 2x 150w hps and cfls - Grapefruit Hash & Pineapple Chunk



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 23, 2010)

So I've been off the site for a couple years and recently came back. It's been interesting to see how things have changed in that time as we've had more and more states approve medi-pot measures. So much great info!
Anyway, I've been growing all along, improving my cab and skills. Had some setbacks here and there - but that's how we learn and get better, right?
So here goes.
I've got a semi-stealth perpetual grow in a mid sized cabinet that I built and run in the basement. This is my 5th cab I've built, each one improving on the last. Built out foil-backed insulation foam bought at Home DePOT and scrap wood from wherever. The foam is insulating and nicely reflective on one side. Easy to cut and tape to build quite sturdy boxes.
I'm currently growing a Grapefruit x Hashplant strain my good friend brought back from BC many years ago. I've been growing generation after generation for about 8 years. I just recently sprouted Pineapple Chunk from Barney's. It's vegging now (in the back there...) and I can't wait to try something new!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 23, 2010)

First off we've got the clone and preliminary veg space. It's got a horticulture heat mat, keeping all those delicate babies nice and warm. After trying nearly every cloning technique, I've settled in the KISS (keep it simple stupid) technique. Clones are cut, dipped in gel and then put into small cups of plain water. That's it... I can get 4-5 per cup. Roots show in about 10 days and I've had 100% rates since adopting it. I like it cause I can imediately see when the roots develop withou disturbing them and it couldn't be easier. I don't have a "mother" plant - clones are cut from plants just before they move into the flower chamber.
After a few decent roots appear on a cutting, it goes into a 9 oz cup w/ drainage holes. They spend 3-4 weeks. I usually have more clones than I need, so I select the best for re-potting and sell/give/chop the rest. Once space opens up they move below to the main veg space.


----------



## spookie child (Nov 23, 2010)

how much do you harvest out of a box that size ?


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been using miracle grow potting soil (read the recent MG vs FF thread if you doubt) to which I add a fair amount of perlite. I also add my own sterilized garden compost and some gypsum (for calcium). I have a 30 gal water tank that I collect rain water and I toss in a handful of epsom salt into the water every time I fill it to supply Mg. Using a Bonsai technique - each time I re-pot, I pot them a little bit higher in the pot. As the soil gradually washes down, it develops a mat of roots at the top of the zone. These air-roots dry out quickly making lots of air space and provide plenty of o2. 
The main veg chamber has 4x 23w cfls with DYI ghetto reflectors made from foil stove-top liners (note: in the posted photo, 2 lights have been pulled out of the way to show off the girls). I insulated the edge with elec tape to prevent shorting out, but otherwise they've worked well. They hang right off their wires, completely adjustable with a low tech, but non-damaging clamping mechanism (clothes pin). A PC fan provides circulation.
I'm running a 10 day cycle - each plant spends 10 days at each location in the chamber and then cycles to the next spot, re-potting every 2 cycles (or 20 days). At each step, I LST train - pruning and bending to provide the max light exposure and provide max number of decent colas. Holes have been drilled into each pot to provide tie down points - and I use thin insulated copper wire recovered from a quarry (blasting wire) for training. In the last position they get prepped for flower, they go into 1.5 gal containers with a little bat guano for good measure. I've been meaning to move to 3 gal containers, but I've been trying to first max out the size in what I got. Before they go into the Flower chamber, I identify and take cuttings - mostly lower branches that wouldn't grow tall enough to break above the canopy.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 23, 2010)

The flower chamber has 2x 150w HPS bulbs in home-made air cooled reflectors. In the summer, I can put glass into the fixtures to act as a heat shield. To add a little spectrum variety and a few extra lumens I added a few CFLs in as well. Circulation is from a small hanging desk fan. Everything suspends from the ceiling and is easily adjustable. Air flows from the veg into the flower chamber, and finally into the utility chamber via a bathroom fan with speed control. Inside the utility chamber, I have a small ozone generator for odor. For ultimate odor control however, the vented air gets blown into my house's plumbing vent stack - blowing split out the roof and into the sewer. What better place to hide odor than in a big shit pipe??
As I said, each plant spends 10 days in each of 6 positions, for a total of 60 days in 12:12. I also try to rotate each plant 90 degrees every day (poor man's light mover). In each position, I do something different each cycle. Examples - Position 1 gets continued training as it stretches, 2 & 4 get a dose of nutes, when a plant gets to position 3 and 5 it gets a decent h2o flush . At 5 and 6 I trim out large fan leaves to get more light to the lower regions. (the plant would be starting to drop them anyway). 5 & 6 also get Molasses or sucanat.
Hanging over the last 2 positions, I have a UV-A Cfl, sold in pet stores for people keeping reptiles. There is an interesting video online I saw regarding UV-A and THC production (google it). What sold me was a map overlay naturally occurring high-THC strain lo-cals, with UV-A concentration. Highest UVA levels  i.e., equatorial and high mountain regions historically produced the strongest weed. Anecdotally, I felt it made the plants finish sooner and more potent. HPS bulbs don't put out squat UVA.

View attachment 1284675


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 23, 2010)

Spookie - I've been making adjustments to increase my plant size and things keep getting better and better, but I can pull about an Oz every 10 days right now. Like I mentioned, I might make the jump to 3 gal pots soon.


----------



## Johs Cantino (Nov 23, 2010)

This is looking nice, looks like a lot of hard work was put into this setup.


----------



## superbub52 (Nov 23, 2010)

yep nice setup


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Nov 23, 2010)

so many of the small set ups on this site are shit.

Im glad to see someone who knows what they are doing but keeps it small. +rep


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice setup man, i love the cab im sub'd


----------



## grow space (Nov 23, 2010)

Ya man, like your style, very nice stealth cabinet...do you only have the access to the basement ?





Keep up the good work..


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, thanks for stopping by and taking a look!
Here's a photo of the air-roots I mentioned. Kinda hard to see, but the very top of the soil is mostly root mat. It dries out in hours after watering, preventing any lack of O2 to the root zone.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 23, 2010)

Grow Space - Just me and the Fam. My wife is cool with it so long as I'm not the obvious "pot-head". The kids don't explore the basement much yet - "spiders live down there"... I'm soon to wall off the space and put a door with a decent lock on it to keep curious eyes away.
I was kinda hoping that the politics would have played out better and I wouldn't have to be sneaking around so much... I guess I have to keep hiding and waiting (and smokin)


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's my girl that's in the last position in the cycle - about 1 week to go!


----------



## brownbearclan (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow so much good info. here! I'm really trying to keep everything DIY/simple and I think I may just try your cloning technique. =)

How far across (width) total would you say your whole setup is?


----------



## mijola3 (Nov 26, 2010)

so you get just 1 plant in each position??? 6 positions? i love this setup man 
good job
+rep


----------



## Sl!M (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice setup. Great looking girls!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 27, 2010)

Brownbear- it's about 5 1/2'w x 2 1/2'd x 5'h
mijola- yep, 1 plant every 10 days. Keeps me happy 

Thanks to everyone for lookin!


----------



## faesthetic (Nov 27, 2010)

subscribed, awesome setup, trying to make one similar.. perpetual harvest ftw!


----------



## mijola3 (Nov 28, 2010)

hey there just wondering what you use to move the air from clone/veg room to flower room? i can't see in the pics...maybe a PC fan or something? and another quick question; do you have a passive air intake in the clone room? just some holes in the bottom or something? thanks for your knowledge,


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

wow now im subbed for sure i remember seeing your other thread not to long ago when you were working out tha kinks with your ducting...
this is such an awesome grow cab bro i would rep you but im on a 24 hr hold again, so iou... huge huge props im really diggn the perpetual grow in suck a small space...


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice! I'm digging your set up and your plants, this one is worth to sub and +rep


----------



## Troyzkoi (Nov 28, 2010)

Pullin' weeds said:


> The flower chamber has 2x 150w HPS bulbs in home-made air cooled reflectors. In the summer, I can put glass into the fixtures to act as a heat shield. To add a little spectrum variety and a few extra lumens I added a few CFLs in as well. Circulation is from a small hanging desk fan. Everything suspends from the ceiling and is easily adjustable. Air flows from the veg into the flower chamber, and finally into the utility chamber via a bathroom fan with speed control. Inside the utility chamber, I have a small ozone generator for odor. For ultimate odor control however, the vented air gets blown into my house's plumbing vent stack - blowing split out the roof and into the sewer. What better place to hide odor than in a big shit pipe??
> As I said, each plant spends 10 days in each of 6 positions, for a total of 60 days in 12:12. I also try to rotate each plant 90 degrees every day (poor man's light mover). In each position, I do something different each cycle. Examples - Position 1 gets continued training as it stretches, 2 & 4 get a dose of nutes, when a plant gets to position 3 and 5 it gets a decent h2o flush . At 5 and 6 I trim out large fan leaves to get more light to the lower regions. (the plant would be starting to drop them anyway). 5 & 6 also get Molasses or sucanat.
> Hanging over the last 2 positions, I have a UV-A Cfl, sold in pet stores for people keeping reptiles. There is an interesting video online I saw regarding UV-A and THC production (google it). What sold me was a map overlay naturally occurring high-THC strain lo-cals, with UV-A concentration. Highest UVA levels  i.e., equatorial and high mountain regions historically produced the strongest weed. Anecdotally, I felt it made the plants finish sooner and more potent. HPS bulbs don't put out squat UVA.
> 
> View attachment 1284673View attachment 1284674View attachment 1284675


I too have seen this video you are talking about, and they pulled it off of the web over a year ago... And it was UV-B not UV-A light radiation that helped put the plant in a defensive mode and produce more THC... As you get into higher elevations you get more UV radiation exposure, thus if you plant in a higher elevation with similar light and climate you will have more potent weed at the higher elevations... This is what he was saying as well in his vid. The UV-A light will definately harm and damage your plants. UV-B might damage your plants as well if on for the full time, haven't experimented yet, but he suggested in the video to start out maybe at 4hours total during your 12:12 light on in maybe 1/2 hour or 1 hour increments... Then maybe working your way upto 6-8 hours on in 1/2 hour to 1 hour increments... Wear Glasses and do not be in the room with the UV-B lights on for more than 15-20 min. They are the same lights used for tanning.... And yes there are Reptile lights that are UV-B only, without UV-B... Dr.Fosters and Smiths website maybe??? This video is practically burned into my head...


----------



## Troyzkoi (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.pot.tv/archive/shows/pottvshowse-4525.html here is a link that shows the title of the video... "THC, UVB, and ME" that video was priceless... More trivia for you, Solar cycles and solar flares, during the years that the Solar Flares are least active are the years that there should be more UV radiation for the Outdoor growers, given that it is also a sunny season and not a dark wet one... NASA or whoever just proved this year that they had it backwards...


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry, my bad - you're right Troyzkoi, it is a UV-B bulb, NOT UV-A.
I guess I've been smoking too much of what I grow LOL 

My UV bulb clicks on for only about 5 hours midway through the 12:12 - simulating the midday sun.
Thanks again for the correction! (I'm gonna try to edit my first post so there isn't any inncorrect info...)


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 29, 2010)

mijola3 said:


> hey there just wondering what you use to move the air from clone/veg room to flower room? i can't see in the pics...maybe a PC fan or something? and another quick question; do you have a passive air intake in the clone room? just some holes in the bottom or something? thanks for your knowledge,


I've got some light proof passive intakes between the chambers and in the side wall of the veg chamber for fresh air intake. Air gets pulled from outside the cab, through the veg space, into the flower space, into the utility space, then out through the sewer vent. The clone space is right next to the utility chamber, and it gets enough fresh air from construction gaps between it.


----------



## captainkronik (Nov 29, 2010)

i totally agree with larry, nice setup bro. ima keep droppin in and check on your progress definetly sub'd. +rep


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 29, 2010)

I also found my first female pre-flower on Pineapple Chunk confirming it's a girl! woot!!

So my original plan had her vegging another 10 day cycle after the current one flips this weekend. But she's put on a lot of new growth this week and I'm nervous she's gonna outgrow the space. I'm tying her down, but I don't think she can go another 15 days.
My trouble is, I've also got a grapefruit thats gonna be ready too. Granted, it's a nice problem to have, but...
I think I'm gonna push PC ahead - I've heard she streches alot. I don't like crowds...
After reading more experiences from others with the strain, it looks like I'll also have to extend out my timing too. Bummer, I hate re-syncing. Most people don't realize how difficult it can be to get all the timing dialed in on a grow like this.


----------



## irish farmer (Nov 29, 2010)

Fantastic setup Pullin. I'm thinking of a setup similar to yours one day soon. I'm subscribed dude


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 30, 2010)

My first 2 cuttings of pineapple chunk have rooted!
I took 4 more off the bottom this morning.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 30, 2010)

So - I have a plan. 
Pineapple chunk was definately gonna outgrow if I keep her in veg another 10 day cycle. But so was Grapefruit. Since PC seems to def need more than 8 weeks, and not wanting to mess with my existing schedule, I came up with this...
At the turn of the next cycle, Grapefruit will go to flower as usual. P-chunk will go off to a temporary cfl grow space at 12:12.
At the following cycle, the already-10-days-in-flower PC will go into the regular flower space.

So PC gets some extra flower time, my schedule is maintained. The veggin plants of that upcoming cycle could use some extra time anyway.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2010)

great solution!!!


----------



## Kornathia (Dec 1, 2010)

Love the cabinet. Anyway you can draw up the blueprints and post a pic of them? I may have some room that size and would love to try and copy you in the future. I will definitely be watching your thread here.  Love your problem. LOL Wish I had that problem.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's my Pineapple Chunk. She'll be going 12:12 in a few days. I just repotted her and given'r some recovery time.


----------



## FirsTime (Dec 2, 2010)

This is great and I love your set up. I'd love to own me a stealthy cabinet like that, But i'm currently doing a scrog pc grow. Looks great keep up the good work


----------



## mijola3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Pullin' weeds said:


> First off we've got the clone and preliminary veg space. It's got a horticulture heat mat, keeping all those delicate babies nice and warm. After trying nearly every cloning technique, I've settled in the KISS (keep it simple stupid) technique. Clones are cut, dipped in gel and then put into small cups of plain water. That's it... I can get 4-5 per cup. Roots show in about 10 days and I've had 100% rates since adopting it. I like it cause I can imediately see when the roots develop withou disturbing them and it couldn't be easier. I don't have a "mother" plant - clones are cut from plants just before they move into the flower chamber.
> After a few decent roots appear on a cutting, it goes into a 9 oz cup w/ drainage holes. They spend 3-4 weeks. I usually have more clones than I need, so I select the best for re-potting and sell/give/chop the rest. Once space opens up they move below to the main veg space.
> View attachment 1284669



hey PW, im wondering if you use a humidity dome for your cuttings, im interested in your technique, just wondering if you cover em up for a few days or not. thanks


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 6, 2010)

I was for a while. I had made up some nice domes, just enough air holes, fit nice on my pots... but I found I haven't needed them. I mist them once right after I'm done with the cloning session, but other than that I haven't had to do anything but keep the cup filled. 
If I notice any struggling I'll pop one on, but hasn't been a problem lately.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 16, 2010)

So couple of updates - I just put pineapple chunk into the main flowering chamber. I had given her a 10 head start in a separate space under cfls. 
Due to cold temps, I've had to do a few things; rather than have the extraction fan on 24/7, it now only comes on during the "day" (which I run at night). This has caused a small odor problem in the basement which I'm taking care of temporarily with a timed air freshener spray. Sprays every 30 mins but can be set more frequent. Smells like laundry, which fits as it's next to the laundry room 

I've also had to hang a small space heater in the flower space to keep the temps moderate (~70f) during the "night". "day" temps with all the lights on run in the mid 80s so all is good there. Veg spaces is a little cool in the low 70s. Clone space is OK due to the heat mat.
So a few pix - a nice bud just out from the curing jar - a grapefruit in it's last few days - and pineapple chunk in her new home, surrounded by girlfriends.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^ Wow looking awesome! =D


----------



## gumball (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice setup, very good ideas went into this. Subbed to see the outcome

What kind of ozone generator do you have, would you mine snapping a few photos of it for me? Has it worked well for you?


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 18, 2010)

Not the best pics... I had picked it up on ebay a few years ago. It looked like a little flying saucer, with lights and everything (most of the "extras" have been removed). Inside it has a little glass tube wrapped in screen and emits the tell-tale blue glow. you can instantly smell the ozone.
As to prove its effectiveness, the ozone it generated corroded the components beyond repair within a year. So I picked up another, but painted most of the innards with laquer. It seems to have delayed it's destruction. A few months back I searched but could not find another one...
Next pic is the utility area for my cab. you can see the ozone gen hanging from the top. Ballasts are installed in the vented coffee cans. I make sure to run a full visual inspection every 6 months or so, just to make sure I don't have anything loose or shorting out...


----------



## gumball (Dec 18, 2010)

thats cool. you know for the amount of stuff you have in there, you have it very well organized. +rep for the organized chaos


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow that's quite the rig job on those ballast/can thingies, nice!

I'm literally in the middle of building an aluminum ballast box for my 250W HPS guts I took out of my old ballast. (Upgraded to a 400W.)


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 25, 2010)

WooHooo! 2000 thread views!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 26, 2010)

Lookin good, love the DIY.. plus rep. for all ur hard work...im sub'd!


----------



## NONHater (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn bro great thread going here subbed for sure!+


----------



## allen bud (Dec 27, 2010)

real nice +rep for the DIY stuff !!!!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for stopping in everyone!
Update pics coming soon


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm glad I started Pineapple chunk in flower early. Had I waited any longer she def would have outgrew my space. As it is, she's stretched taller than anything I've grown so far - I've had to raise my lights and fan. She's been in 12:12 now for 3 weeks. Stretching should be mostly done and just starting to bud out nicely now.


----------



## gumball (Dec 30, 2010)

looks real good pullin'!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all, I just thought I'd let you subscribers know of an experiment I've started - Follow this link if interested - Cutting Fan Leaves - A Mythbuster style experiment


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm interested.... how are ya gonna do it?


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the link - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/397357-cutting-fan-leaves-mythbuster-style.html

Basically train a plant into two sides with a divider down the middle, trim one side, leave the other - see the results at harvest.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 8, 2011)

hey long time man how you doing these days? btw that sounds like a great expieriment i would love to see


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 10, 2011)

So, Pineapple chunk was just stretching too much, 5 colas were already a good 8-10 inches above it's own canopy, and that is 6in above any other plant. She was causing me to move my light too high above the others.
To reduce the major height difference, I took all the really stretchy branches and bent them over hard - they all stared growing sideways within a day. ... I'll post pictures soon.

Hey reggaerican - Yeah I been gone a while, but hanging in there. experiment is going - she's starting to stretch. I don't expect to be able to see a real diff till a few weeks in, if at all


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 11, 2011)

So here's a shot of the bent over colas. They started turning up in a day and are growing nicely -seems perfectly happy about it.
She's starting to pack on the buds - colas are building nicely!


----------



## Arthor (Jan 12, 2011)

I had to do that with a lavender/blueberry sativa that would not stop growing during flowering. It was growing an inch a day for awile there. Worked just fine for us.


----------



## gumball (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks great pullin weeds!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 12, 2011)

Arthor said:


> I had to do that with a lavender/blueberry sativa that would not stop growing during flowering. It was growing an inch a day for awile there. Worked just fine for us.


Yeah - I'm glad the stretch seems to be over. Definately more sativa here than advertised...
On the plus side - buds are building, and if they build anything like on my other plants - whoa - I'm gonna be a happy dude in a another 6 weeks or so...


----------



## NONHater (Jan 12, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 12, 2011)

nice way to lower the branches bud keep up the good work


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 13, 2011)

I really dig the setup and it's simplicity. Great job man


----------



## SURTOKESALOT (Jan 13, 2011)

Great job! I love the exhaust on this thing! If I can put somthing like this together I will be content.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks all - getting it all set up and tweaked has been a labor of love!
And I love what it's producing!


----------



## gumball (Jan 16, 2011)

well we love it too  so show us what its producing already


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I've been lax in the Bud Porn dept...

Here's a few from my last chop job. I'd read a post here recently on curing - one person mentioned they put them in a vase for a day or 2 before drying to improve flavor??
I thought I'd give it try... maybe it's similar to water curing?


the back of my cab (position 5, days 40-50). Lookin good ladies!!


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 16, 2011)

NiiCE! bet things are smelling great !


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jan 16, 2011)

very nice glad i came across this journal, totally diggin the cab.


----------



## highguy23 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wish I had a setup like that


----------



## gumball (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks real good Pullin! About the vase thing, that makes sense! Look into plant fermentation/curing. Riddleme on this site has done a lot of research and posted his findings, which you may find very interesting. You will be VERY intrigued if you go down this path, and the rewards are MUCH better!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 17, 2011)

And it is similar to water curing, but there are a few different methods of water curing. If you follow into it, you may never have to cure weed in jars again (but maybe store in jars still)


----------



## Arthor (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 17, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> NiiCE! bet things are smelling great !


That's one of the really nice things about perpetual grows which shouldn't be underestimated. Low smell factor.
I only have 2 plants that are really stinky at any one time (and they do smell GREAT  ). Covering the odor of 2 or 3 consistantly stinky plants is way easier than covering for a dozen or more plants for a few weeks.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pullin' weeds said:


> That's one of the really nice things about perpetual grows which shouldn't be underestimated. Low smell factor.
> I only have 2 plants that are really stinky at any one time (and they do smell GREAT  ). Covering the odor of 2 or 3 consistantly stinky plants is way easier than covering for a dozen or more plants for a few weeks.


QFT, I am in no big rush to (finally) get my carbon filters. It stunk pretty bad when I had 5 flowering, and stunk worse when I had 3 flowering and 1 hanging/drying,... but it is almost insignificant now with 4 plants in flower under 30 days currently and 4 in veg. Once I add 2ea 6" x 12" filters (1 for veg, 1 for flower) the smell should be all but gone. A block of ona gel should remove the excess when hanging/trimming (I hope).


----------



## archangel (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks very nice ! I'll pull up a chair......


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 23, 2011)

hmm thats a trip with the buds in the water like that... let me know how they come out..


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 23, 2011)

reggaerican said:


> hmm thats a trip with the buds in the water like that... let me know how they come out..


On early examination and tastings, can't say I noticed any real difference. Certainly not worse or bad in any way - I'm gonna play with it more. Well, off to study!!


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 23, 2011)

and im off to the lab.. later


----------



## 0PTICS (Jan 26, 2011)

subbed up i checked out your stealth grow that was amazing i'll be reading through this whole thread when i'm not so burnt out tho lol
peace


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 31, 2011)

So I snipped a bud off Pineapple Chunk and dried it up. quick-dried and uncured it was pretty impressive. It's advertised as finishing in 55 days which is about where it is now, I'm planning on taking her to about 75 days. The colas are still kinda scrawny look'n -I hope they will bulk up in the last couple weeks.
Couple-o-pics - Pinepple Chunk in the back corner.


And some nice Bud porn from the plant I just took out for her dark period before I chop


----------



## gumball (Jan 31, 2011)

looking good PW  so have you continued your experiment that everybody bashed? please add how its going here if you can. i really was interested in your results.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Jan 31, 2011)

It continues. About 1/2 way through flower. 
Trimmed side had about 6 medium sized bud, untrimmed - 2 large, 1 medium, 3 smalls.
The next couple of weeks is where this plant starts packing on weight, so we'll see.


----------



## gumball (Jan 31, 2011)

what side is the top and what side is the roots? cant remember ::


----------



## humanfive (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey man, not sure if you are updating this anymore, but I have read through all your grows and its inspired me! 
I have a space 2 feet deep just under 3 feet (34") high and as long as I want. I was hoping you could help me out with picking my strains? you have a good history and Im sure you can rep something. Also any recommendations for ventilation?


----------



## mijola3 (May 25, 2011)

hey PW just stoppin by to see if ur still kickin it.
hope all is well


----------



## IgnatiusWakefield (Jan 31, 2013)

I didn't see if you had already said this but what size pots are those?


----------



## Dmarsh (Feb 1, 2013)

IgnatiusWakefield said:


> I didn't see if you had already said this but what size pots are those?



*This is from 2011 dude*.. If you even took the time to read the last few posts you would realize he stopped posting randomly back in the same year this was last posted in, *2011*.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome grow. I'm in the process of starting my own 150w hps perpetual. Currently vegging 3 potential mothers under 96w T5HO's. Gonna be watching this to see what i can expect.


----------

